# Sabotage: Erster deutscher Trailer zum neuen Schwarzenegger



## FlorianStangl (12. März 2014)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Sabotage: Erster deutscher Trailer zum neuen Schwarzenegger* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Sabotage: Erster deutscher Trailer zum neuen Schwarzenegger


----------



## HNRGargamel (12. März 2014)

jeder Film ist iwie gleich und jeder Film ist iwie geil^^


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. März 2014)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> jeder Film ist iwie gleich und jeder Film ist iwie geil^^


 
Oder kurz: Arnie!


----------



## battschack (13. März 2014)

Neuer film und arnie wirkt immer jünger oder? Oder kommt es mir nur so vor? 

Bester Schauspieler wie ich finde doof das er wohl nimmer lange im filme mit machen wird


----------



## Chemenu (13. März 2014)

battschack schrieb:


> Neuer film und arnie wirkt immer jünger oder? Oder kommt es mir nur so vor?


Ich finde nicht dass er jünger aussieht. Ich würde das auch nie anhand von Filmszenen beurteilen. Es ist unglaublich was mit ein wenig Makeup und Licht-/Kameratechnik so alles möglich ist. 



> Bester Schauspieler wie ich finde doof das er wohl nimmer lange im filme mit machen wird


 Nu mach mal halb lang.^^ Arnie ist ja nun noch nicht so alt (66). Die steirische Eiche hat schon noch ein paar Jährchen bevor er sich die Radieserl von unten anschauen kann.


----------

